# Something New, Spousal Permit



## hazy85 (Aug 15, 2014)

So i left SA to renew my spousal permit on time, submitted my application on the 1st of August (60 days before expiring date) at the SA Embassy in Zambia, i went to check on them today and they said they need an additional copy of my husbands permit, in this case his PR, this is on top of the already submitted ID copy for him.Has anyone been asked for such and what do they need it for? Doesn't the ID show everything? Now i need more days just to get this approved and i have doctors appointments in SA:mad2::mad2:, LegalMan i will appreciate your advise.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Unfortunately you will have to comply with their request.


----------

